# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 61 - 65



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35*
*Conductor:* Reiner
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra
(1960)









*62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86*
*Conductor:* Munch
*Orchestra:* Boston Symphony Orchestra
(1962)









*63. Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 68*
*Conductor:* Klemperer
*Orchestra:* Philharmonia Orchestra 
(1957)









*64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051*
*Conductor:* Goebel 
*Orchestra:* Musica Antiqua Köln	
(1987)









*65. Górecki: Symphony No. 3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"*
*Conductor:* Zinman
*Soloist:* Upshaw
*Orchestra:* London Sinfonietta	
(1991)


----------

